
Observations about Tech and Silicon Valley - prostoalex
http://www.viabilify.com/blog/tech
======
white-flame
The bubble exists because people with wealth have no other decent option to
put their wealth for growth. So the slot machine of social-tech startups it
is, pulling for that unicorn.

I personally believe that this will keep this startup bubble going longer that
it "naturally would", though it will pass through different phases of what's
popular to fund. Where else are the wealthy going to invest if they get soured
on social-tech funding? Something else will have to rise up first.

------
eldude
So..... Could someone help me understand how we are simultaneously seeing a
Seed Surge, a Series A Crunch, and a surge in $ filtering into "startups" from
rich investors looking to increase ROI due to low interest rates? In other
words, why are we seeing an hour-glass shaped funding environment and not a
Series A Surge concomitant with the inflation in valuations?

Or more simply, why have Series A funds plateaued considering all other stages
have experienced increased competition? What is unique about Series A that is
creating this lack of VC competition?

------
mtmail
"High risk tolerance is built into the local DNA. This area is populated by
decedents of those who migrated here during the Gold Rush."

The California gold rush ended 1855 (reading Wikipedia) but the technological
growth in Silicon Valley hasn't started until at least the 1950s. There's
three generations difference. Can one really claim risk tolerance is higher in
the area? Or money more abundant? Or easier to create a business because of
the gold rush?

~~~
prostoalex
The risks that one is supposed to tolerate have changed. As opposed to
starvation and destitution (1855), an employee of a failed startup can just
find work at a medium/large-sized company.

------
sigsergv
Extremely wow-biased article. All those points look like excerps from tv
series or from some fiction book.

